# Athena, the Baby Betta



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

On Sunday, September 29th, 2013, I rescued a baby betta from Wal-Mart. I'll try to get a pic up. S/he was extremely pale, almost white. The cup was filthy and I felt so bad.
Today 10/1:
I now assume it's a girl. I can't be too disappointed if it isn't.
She has more colour in her now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm looking forward to some pics.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

10/2 
Athena is doing great. But I have to ask, do female bettas flare, too? I also notice that Athena's abdomen has gotten larger, but not at an alarming rate. Possible egg spot still visible. There is definetly a lot more colour now. A beautiful solid red with a aquamarine hue. 

if you can't see the picture, here's a link to my album. There's a before picture in there as well: 
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=13482


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, females will flare. As far as her stomach being big she might be eggy.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

cant wait to see pics and yes females flare. my little girl flares at my finger when i put it on the glass its adorable. they just dont have a big beard like males


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

How is she doing today?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

10/5:
She's doing great  Athena has so much personality. I think I'll be able to teach her to swim through a hoop in no time.

Since I have her in a critter keeper, I am going to go to Wal-Mart sometime to get her a bigger tank with a filter. I also need to make room for my new rescue.


----------

